# Whitefish smoking



## Temagami (Feb 14, 2021)

Got a good bunch of Whitefish to smoke. I have a tried to smoke a few times some results ok, some terrible.
Internet is terrible, so I thought I would go to the group that made me happy with my bacon.
Any advice on brining, smoke time and temp would be great.
Thanks in advance, my skills aren't advanced but I have had success with some fish, Salamis, bacon(thanks), and this year did some venison landjaeger.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 14, 2021)

Try this thread ...





__





						Smoked cod.
					

Hi guys. My family wants me to smoke cod for Christmas but I've never done it. I've been searching the web and can't seem to find  a good recipe. Can one of you fine folks help me out and hook me up with a cod recipe. Thanks.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## PolishDeli (Feb 14, 2021)

Try this




__





						Smoked Whiting
					

Whiting is a cod family fish that is native to  the northeastern Atlantic Ocean.




					www.meatsandsausages.com
				



You can (you should) add some cure#1 to the brine. A tablespoon per gallon of water.  It helps the texture, flavor, and safety.

Personally, i dont think cod-type fish are good for smoking.
Mackerel,  mullet,  salmon (fatty fish) are my preference.
Cods: fry, grill, gumbo

Good luck. Post some pics.


----------



## Temagami (Feb 14, 2021)

Maybe I was misunderstood, I am talking about fresh water lake Whitefish.
I do also have a big Lake trout that wouldn't release that I need to do, definitely will need smoking. I have had smoked lake Whitefish before that was good, just haven't had success.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 14, 2021)

Have never worked with Whitefish so I have no idea if a dry or wet brine is best.  What other fish is Whitefish similar to?


----------



## Temagami (Feb 15, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Have never worked with Whitefish so I have no idea if a dry or wet brine is best.  What other fish is Whitefish similar to?


Whitefish is a white fleshed flaky fish when cooked. Texture wise similar to eel .
I have and do enjoy it baked or fried as well.
Brines for them always seem to be wet and just to add flavour as the fish itself doesn't have much.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 15, 2021)

I so miss Whitefish from Michigan.  I have tried to find some here in Texas with no luck.  It is the best smoked fish ever!


----------

